# Midwest IMAF, Inc. Events



## Brian Johns (Sep 27, 2004)

Just to summarize the IMAF, Inc. seminars/camps taking place in the Midwest in the next couple of months:

(1) Master of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss is doing a seminar at Dugan Hoffman's Shark Academy on Saturday, October 2, 2004.

(2) The IMAF, Inc. will be holding their annual Arnis Fest camp at Ken Smith's school in Orland Park, IL from October 7 through the 10th. See www.modernarnis.net for details.

(3) Master of Tapi Tapi Ken Smith is doing a seminar in Florence, KY on Saturday October 23rd. There is a post by PPKO on this seminar.

(4) Master of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss is in Columbus Ohio for a seminar on October 30th. See Mao's post for details.

(5) Master of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss is in Warren Michigan for a seminar on Saturday November 6th. See Seigi's post for details.

(6) Master of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss is scheduled to do a seminar in Columbus, Indiana on Saturday, December 4th. More details to follow.

If I hear about any other IMAF, Inc. events in the Midwest, I will post them. I'm sure that there are others that I have not heard about.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2004)

Folks,

A minor correction to the IMAF listings above and it concerns #6.  Chuck's seminar will take place in Bloomington, IN on December 4th, not Columbus, IN as originally posted.

Will be heading to Ken Smith's seminar in Florence KY tomorrow.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Brian,

Do you have reviews for those events that have already occurred?

Thanks


----------

